# My rabbit is dieing ?



## nick1200 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a rabbit which has been really well i have had it for around 16 weeks. This morning i woke up and seen it running around in its rabbit hutch. Its a indoor rabbit. I have had the heating on most of the day because of the snow. And now i have just checked on the rabbit and seems to be dieing. The rabbit is still breathing but seems brain dead. I have also noticed on the front of his face is blood... I have toke him out of the cage and there was no movement at all. I put him on our kitch floor and noticed it couldn't stand. ( seemed to be floppy. 
i move him onto his other side and it starts to kick... I do not know if the rabbit has overheated or fell in his hutch.

It seems like its neck is in a bad way. I have felt his neck and seems to be no broken bones. 
Photos are attached. Could some one help ?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 20, 2013)

I' so sorry. Please take your rabbit to a vet ASAP. Any vet should be able to humanely euthanize your rabbit, even if they do not have rabbit experience, which unfortunately may be his only option based on your description. 
What country are you in?


----------



## nick1200 (Jan 20, 2013)

Im in the uk. All vets are closed. And will be closed for a few days because of real bad snow. Im guessing her neck should not go back like that in the photos ?I have felt the rabbits neck and seems to be no broken bones but at the back of the head the neck muscle is really tense. I dunno if this means anything.


----------



## nick1200 (Jan 20, 2013)

Im sorry to day the rabbit died. I just went in to check on it and has gone stiff . All legs are stiff and can not be moved and the rabbits stoped breathing.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 20, 2013)

It sounds like death was for the best.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 20, 2013)

Was the rabbit vaccinated?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh my, it must have been so traumatic to come in and see your bun like that 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## nick1200 (Jan 21, 2013)

We noticed the rabbit was running around all morning fine. And then last night i walked into the kitchen and noticed the rabbit laying there with all his joints stiff so toke the rabbit out of the hutch and noticed he was still breathing but looked like he was fighting to stay alive. The neck was bent back has you can see in the photo which didn't seem right at all. We felt his neck but there was no bones or anything that we could feel. Just at the back of the neck we could feel tense muscle. We though instead of keep touching it we would lay it back in its hutch and hope for the best 20 mins after the rabbit stopped breathing and died. We think it might of broke its neck some how but also noticed the rabbit would never put on weight.


----------



## JBun (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a bun that died in a similar way several years ago, with the head arching back. It was from a disease called e. cuniculi. I don't know if you know anything about it. I mention it just in case you have other rabbits, as it is possible for it to be passed on. But just cause another rabbit has been in contact, doesn't mean it will get it. So if you happen to have other rabbits, then you will just want to keep an eye on them. I'm so sorry that you lost your rabbit. I know what a difficult thing it can be to go through.


----------



## nick1200 (Jan 22, 2013)

Could i ask about the e. cuniculi ? The nexk was fine and the rabbit was running around in the moring and then that night found it with its neck back. Im guessing with e. cuniculi the nect would be like it all the time ?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2013)

It looks like a seizure to me. It's hard to tell what caused it. Are there emergency vets in the UK?


----------

